# Utah's Wolf management plan



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Here it is. http://wildlife.utah.gov/wolf/wolf_management_plan.pdf


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That plan is old, 2004...

Wait six years from now, and the wolves will have everything in the state eaten.

They need a new plan. One with a ZERO tolerance policy. That's the only plan I would support.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I support it simply because its the only way that we (Utah) will ever gain
state control of wolves once ESA is changed..And yes the plan is old, but
it's nothing more than a basic outline once wolves are established in Utah..
If this plan were "re-written" tomorrow,, very little would change..

And just for the record, I support utah's wildlife management plans for all species,,,
I don't agree with everything or some management practices in them,,
But can you imagine were we would be at without them?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> But can you imagine were we would be at without them?


 :? don't even get me started.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If you have some better ideas TEX,,,,I'd love to hear them!

I'm always open for "changes for the better".....

But the simple fact is, If we, and every other state, didn't have game management plans,
It would be kind of like all of our streets, highways, and interstates running without traffic laws.

It would be a major freaking CRASH!! :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with goofy on all accounts. Zero tolerance isn't realistic. Managing ALL animals is going to be the obly viable way to move forward and sustain hunt-able populations of animals.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I voted no on it just because it is old. I would support a plan that was far more strict on the wolf population. I also agree with goofy's points a mediocre plan is better than no plan at all.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I voted yes. I feel it is sound. Perfect? probably not, but it can work. If Wyoming would come on board with Utah, Idaho, Montana and have a reasonable management plan I think a lot of this court nonsense could have been avoided and we wouldn't be where we are at today with this stalemate.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> I voted yes. I feel it is sound. Perfect? probably not, but it can work. If Wyoming would come on board with Utah, Idaho, Montana and have a reasonable management plan I think a lot of this court nonsense could have been avoided and we wouldn't be where we are at today with this stalemate.


If you honestly think the 'wolf lovers' would peacefully go along with the plans of Idaho/Montana I have some dehydrated water pills to sell you. :? Also, what you deem 'reasonable' the people of Wyoming disagree with. Why is your opinion of more merit?


MadHunter said:


> I also agree with goofy's points a mediocre plan is better than no plan at all.


I disagree STRONGLY with this assertion. That is the same nonsense Obamacare was pushed through with. Every action as an equal reaction, so plans with SEVERE flaws can have horrific outcomes. The intended and unintended consequences of poorly/mediocre plans can have huge negative impacts on Utah's hunting future. I would much rather have a sound policy put in place, rather than being content with a mediocre one.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> The Naturalist said:
> 
> 
> > I voted yes. I feel it is sound. Perfect? probably not, but it can work. If Wyoming would come on board with Utah, Idaho, Montana and have a reasonable management plan I think a lot of this court nonsense could have been avoided and we wouldn't be where we are at today with this stalemate.
> ...


You already bought some? :shock:  
I probably should have used the term 'acceptable' to the ESA and the laws governing the reintroduction instead of 'reasonable'. IMO the other States are in compliance, Wyo is not. IMO that fuels the fire with 'wolf lovers'.

The wolf should be managed, need to be managed, must be managed, but won't happen until the crazies on both sides quit the suit/countersuit crap, because that puts the management in the hands of Judges instead of Biologists. I don't know if that opinion deserves more merit, but it makes sense in my mind :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Should have been more clear,,I don't think the WMP is "mediocre" at all...
Considering there are no establish Wolfe packs in Utah yet, The plan 
CLEARLY states "until 2015 or until packs are established" Then it will be
readdressed......And PRO, do you have anything POSSITIVE to say anymore??
Just curious.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> If you have some better ideas TEX,,,,I'd love to hear them!


Ok, how about managing wildlife based on biological facts instead of political and special interest money grubbing greed. That would be a good start.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I voted no. 

I prefer Wyomings harder line.

I believe the tree huggers will always take the court course, because they have found it to be more effective way to get what they want.

The Feds have broke their agreement with the States and it is time to push back. Idaho has started and the rest need to follow suit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > If you have some better ideas TEX,,,,I'd love to hear them!
> 
> 
> Ok, how about managing wildlife based on biological facts instead of political and special interest money grubbing greed. That would be a good start.


LOL,,,I AGREE with you 100%, The question is , how do we get there?

I still think it would have to be done at the Management plan level......
And that is were the problem exists of politics and special interests..

The only way this will ever happen is if a large group of every day hunters
were to unite and POUND the RAC and board meeting wanting the Management
plans to manged biologically...................Sounds simple enough.
But its a whole different thing getting it done.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Should have been more clear,,I don't think the WMP is "mediocre" at all...
> Considering there are no establish Wolfe packs in Utah yet, The plan
> CLEARLY states "until 2015 or until packs are established" Then it will be
> readdressed......And PRO, do you have anything POSSITIVE to say anymore??
> Just curious.


Yep! I am POSITIVE that I had a great time helping friends on their LE elk hunts this year. I am POSITIVE that by not being a Pollyanna and thinking the world is all grand is a wise move in today's world. I am POSITIVE that things can/will get better when people stop allowing the few to dictate to the many. I am POSITIVE that if we 'compromise' with the wolf lover crowd we WILL get hosed. I am POSITIVE that we should be using hunters to manage game animals, NOT managing game animals for hunters. 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds pretty positive to me


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> Sounds pretty positive to me


ditto !!!!!!!!


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pro has it right, try finding middle ground with the wolf crowd! NEVER HAPPEN!!!! I have been following the pro wolf and the anti wolf crowd, and IMO the pro wolf crowd really cares very little about the return of the wolf! It is more about causing havoc among hunters and ranchers and any other group who is living in a way the wolf lovers disagree with. Many diplomatic, science based plans have been presented to no avail with the pro wolf crowds. Now the next comment will get me booted, A few wolves in yellowstone and some of the outlying areas are a good thing. Yellowstone is now seeing healthier elk and deer herds due to wolves, (you cant hunt in yellowstone so hunters might be able to provide the same effect). Take time to read some of the pro wolf web sites ralph maugh,and others will give you a good sense of what you will be dealing with in the near future. In following some of more influential pro wolf crowd via the web you will learn fast the minute you concede anything they will try getting more! I work a full time job, have a family, and hunt as a hobby( when i can), alot of the pro wolf crowd work out of their homes and spend 24/7 365 on wolves. get on top of the situation or you will lose! Pro and Coyoteslayer and very few others started posting in the old DWR forum and the early days of this forum talking about the potential of serious wolf issues (2006/2007). And how in a few years this wil be headline stuff. All you can say is they called it right! I do hope Utah will learn from ID,Wy and MT mistakes and be able to squash this pest before Utah gets really hurt by the reintroduction.


----------

